# Vfd dont start motor after 10 sec



## Positivnolla (Jul 17, 2020)

Vfd controlled motor dont start when security is broken for more then 10 secs? If we reset The security before than 10 secs its start directly?


----------



## Positivnolla (Jul 17, 2020)

ABB acs800


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

What. Is “s cursory”? That is not a standard term.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

If you kill power to the drive the precharge circuit has to recharge the capacitors then the drive software loads and reboots. The precharge circuit is thermally limited. Putting drives on contactors on the input side is damaging unless you have a special drive designed for it.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm sure someone else familiar with ABB will chime in. A lot of drives have a setting for automatic restart. If you want it to re-start after a power failure you can enable this setting. It will restart if there are no hard alarms.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Positivnolla (Jul 17, 2020)

The model is ABB acs800 01-0006-5
If we break the safetyzone the motor Who runs the elevator stops. If we reset the safety zone the motor should start directly. If we wait more than 10 seconds it doesnt work and we need to turn The switch on at The operators panel to tigger The motor to run. What can be wrong? We have compared The parameters with a similar drive and its The same but working fine.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Positivnolla said:


> The model is ABB acs800 01-0006-5
> If we break the safetyzone the motor Who runs the elevator stops. If we reset the safety zone the motor should start directly. If we wait more than 10 seconds it doesnt work and we need to turn The switch on at The operators panel to tigger The motor to run. What can be wrong? We have compared The parameters with a similar drive and its The same but working fine.


Are you an electrician or the buildings doorman?

Please finish filling out your profile.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

What is the hard-wiring? Is the drive start signal directly from the output of the safety relay or is there something in between? Troubleshooting the issue with the info provided is a challenge. Is this a new install? Are you replacing the vfd? ....more detail please..


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Sounds like one drive is removing the start command and the other is breaking the stop command.

Break the stop it decals for 10 seconds then refuses to start as the start command has not been cycled. Reprogram or rewire the device


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

gpop said:


> Sounds like one drive is removing the start command and the other is breaking the stop command.
> 
> Break the stop it decals for 10 seconds then refuses to start as the start command has not been cycled. Reprogram or rewire the device


Sounds like if your quick you can break the safety, loose an arm and get back out and it will restart like a champ. 

Me thinks he’s not telling the whole story.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep I agree, Sounds like someone found a quick "jam clear delay" in the safety circuit.
The ACS drive has a power contactor for e stop purpose in them and a delay drop out time to allow the drive to ramp down before opening power contactor.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The problem sounds like it is in your safety control circuit design, not the VFD programming.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

So if I follow once you hit the safety stop it won’t restart until it times out in ten seconds THEN you can restart?

Most VFDs have a feature where if they stop for any reason (power loss, fault, dropping an external enable, even pressing Stop on the keypad) then you have to “stop” before you can “start” again. So you have to drop the “run” or “start” command then turn it back on. They also often have a setting to defeat this but you often have to dig to find it.

It sounds like your safety system is not dropping the run command and just signaling stop. Then the drive is waiting for the old run command to clear before restarting.


----------

